# This ones for You, Bernie and all the turners!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Here is a guy that won't take no for an answer. He was destine to turn wood, what ever! http://www.wimp.com/chesspieces/


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Howard.
He definitely has some talent.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm impressed, and I want the latest of everything, not that I get it but y'll know what I mean.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that is Turning 101 for sure. I think he has did that a time or two.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you serious?!?!?!  I can't even do that on my comparatively high-tech NOVA 1624-44.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL Heck Rusty I can't hardly walk barefoot on the sidewalk let alone turn with them.:lol:


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty cool, wonder what He could do with a real lathe ? I guess I can start turning this weekend with my new bow/arm powered foot control lathe,...HaHa


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was amazing Howard, I wish I could sharpen my skews like that let alone the turning. I spent over three hours at the lathe this afternoon turning something a lot simpler to what he turned.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for putting that clip up Howard. I'm pretty sure I could duplicate his lathe easy enough..... Duplicating his guru level of skill with chisels and angles, not so easy!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks for the link..very interesting that he used one tool, a skew, to turn & carve!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! And all with no power!! Amazing talent.

I'll never complain again when the battery in my cordless screwdriver dies on me.


----------



## rejames44 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fantastic talent and Amazing work with what he had to work with. A True Craftsman!


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

If I tried that, I'd lose a finger and a couple of toes. amazing craftsmanship!!


----------

